# Get your willie out and I will see you later



## QFour (Apr 22, 2017)

We have moved from Cadiz area and now in Torre Del Mar just east of Malaga. Took a wrong turn down a very narrow lane and meet an English car coming towards us. He very kindly backed up so we stopped to say hi. They thought we were heading for the campsite at the end of the lane which was a Nudist Campsite. A glowing review about the site followed by his wife saying .. Get your willie out and we will see you later :rolleyes2:

Torre Del Mar has lots of signs saying No Motorhomes 21.00 to 09.00 These are on all the roads into the area.

..


----------



## Talbot (Apr 22, 2017)

QFour said:


> We have moved from Cadiz area and now in Torre Del Mar just east of Malaga. Took a wrong turn down a very narrow lane and meet an English car coming towards us. He very kindly backed up so we stopped to say hi. They thought we were heading for the campsite at the end of the lane which was a Nudist Campsite. A glowing review about the site followed by his wife saying .. Get your willie out and we will see you later :rolleyes2:
> 
> Torre Del Mar has lots of signs saying No Motorhomes 21.00 to 09.00 These are on all the roads into the area.
> 
> ..



I think that's where you were heading.:banana: Enjoy


----------



## Asterix (Apr 22, 2017)

Can you post the exact coordinates so i um er don't accidentally go there.


----------



## QFour (Apr 22, 2017)

N36'43.58  W4'6.52 .. Enjoy .. :king:


----------



## rockape (Apr 22, 2017)

Sounds like it could be a load of bollxxks.:scared:


----------



## jennyp19 (Apr 23, 2017)

We are still parked at Torrox. Biked past the sign for Playa Nudista yesterday.


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 24, 2017)

its a nice site which we have enjoyed !


----------

